# My 30g-Low-tech tank



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Mate... that's cool. Lots of potential there, when those plants grow- it will look lush... and Im loving those rocks..
I would probably raise the temp to 24-26 C ish...Are you going to add a heater?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Those are cool looking rocks! Did you collect them yourself? I agree that when your plants take hold and fill in, your tank will look great! But, since you asked for suggestions, I do have one. I would move the red-leaved plant that is infront of the left side of the beautiful rock straight back from it's current position behind the rock. This would look quite effective IMO having two reddish plants diagonal from eachother with the rock as the centerpiece. But, to each their own! You may hate the idea  Your tank looks good regardless.


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

I appreciate your kind suggestion my friends,
I have to confess that i chose the red plant wrongly. i thought it is Ludwigia respen that is so easy to care but in fact it is Alternanthera , so hard to be adapted!
if it adapted and grew healthy , i would move it to the back.
about Rocks. yes i collected them myself. In suburbs of our city many mines of rocks (especially for decoration and constructing building) can be found.
and about heater, it is in quarantine tank for making warm the Rasboras. when the tank is cycled,i will add both fish and heater.
thank you for taking your time


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Your Welcome  I hope your plants will adapt and grow well for you.


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi again,
I'm interested in CO2 DIY so i made it with yeast and sugar and attached the end of hose to the power head. it is working interminably.
here is the picture of my co2:








and my tank:








i also added ferrochel (ferrous bis-glycinate chelate). i hope plants readily take it up.


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

New pic from my tank  :


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

wow - it's really taken off!

Very nice


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

New photo with this watchword : "Soil is frightening but incredible"


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice setup it's really starting to fill in and get that lush feeling someone mentioned, keep up the good man


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice updates! Keep it up! I love the way it's going! Also, those rocks!  want want want!


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

The Chinese algae eater often goes mountain climbing:








New friends :


----------



## DarKfish (Sep 26, 2012)

New update:

















I wish I would design a road between rocks....


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Tank is looking nice, and love your angels.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paintcraze (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm hoping my tank looks like that in a few months!


----------

